
A functional programmer's guide to homotopy type theory - alokrai
https://dl.acm.org/doi/10.1145/2951913.2976748
======
maddening
I am only able to download the abstract. Is there somewhere full content
available?

~~~
alokrai
The entire paper is available for free at the moment. Click the pdf button
right above the abstract to download it.

